#ubuntu-il 2011-07-25
<needhelp> היי
<needhelp> יש פה מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<ronqbc> יש הרחבה לפפ שמפסיקה הורדות של יוטיוב אוטומטית אם לא שומעים אותן?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-26
<ronqbc> מישהו יכול לעזור לי בבעיה ממש מעצבנת עם הלינוקס הזה?
<lousygarua> serfus, ping
<New0> שלום חברה מה נשמע?
<New0> יש פה מישהו שמבין בחומרה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-27
<asaelr> מישהו פעיל ב lp-l10n-he ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-28
<asw3> the application 'google chrome' (/opt/google/chrome/chrome) wants access to the default keyring , but it is locked
<asw3> :|
<OMnia> Hi everyone,
<OMnia> Anybody here active?
<trew100> OMnia: ?
<trew100> יש לך את זה בעברית?
<OMnia> רק רציתי לדעת אם מישהו פה פעיל
<trew100> אם זה נקרא אז כן
<OMnia> אני שמח לשמוע. :)
<OMnia> יש לי שאלה, שאני מקווה שיוכלו לעזור לי איתה
<trew100> ...
<OMnia> יש לי לפטופ ישן (IBM Thinkpad i3000), ואני תוהה איזו גירסה של אובונטו כדאי להתקין עליו
<trew100> אתה משתמש מתחיל?
<OMnia> התקנתי את ה9.10, אבל זה כבד לו, ויש פסים מוזרים על המסך.
<OMnia> לא, יש לי אובונטו על מחשבים אחרים כבר כמה שנים
<trew100> ואתה משתמש גנום?
<OMnia> כן
<trew100> אם כך עדיף לך להתקים LXDE או משהו קליל אחר
<OMnia> אבל אם xubuntu  או kubuntu עדיפות, אין לי בעיה לנסות
<trew100> הם לא
<trew100> ממש לא קובונטו היא כבידה יותר בקצת מגנום
<trew100> זובונטו היא בסדר אבל אני חושב שLXDE יותר קלילה ממנה
<trew100> מה שנקרא לובונטו
<trew100> lubuntu
<OMnia> סבבה, אני אנסה את זה. עד כמה לובונטו נתמכת ביחס ל אובונטו?
<trew100> אני חושב שהיא רישמית ממש לא לפני הרבה זמן
<trew100> תראה באתר של אובונטו
<OMnia> סבבה, אני אנסה את זה. תודה רבה!
<Ubuntu____> איפה דור?
<trew100> grawcho: היי
<trew100> מצאת כבר PPA?
<trew100> אוקי יש מאגר לבטא של KDE
<trew100> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7-rc1
<trew100> השאלה אם שווה לחכות
<trew100> במידה והם יעדכנו לגרסה החדשה היציבה זה יהיה מאותו מאגר?
<trew100> מה הניסיון שלכם?
<grawcho> הגרסה צריכה לצאת בימים הקורבים ... אלא אם בא לך לקמפל בעצמך.
<grawcho> אני ממליץ לחכות
<trew100> היא יצאה אתמול
<trew100> השאלה עוד כמה זהמן היא תגיע לקובונטו
<trew100> זמן*
<grawcho> היא יצאה אתמול רשמית להפצות שלא מבוססות דביאן ... עכשיו בקנוניקל אורזים את הגרסה
<grawcho> זה יקח כמה ימים
<grawcho> סבלנות ... או ניסיון בבנית חבילות ... יש לך כזה ... אני ניסיתי לבד וחצי מהדברים לא עבדו אז ויתרתי
<trew100> טוב אז נחכה
<trew100> מקווה שזה יהיה שוה את זה
<asw3> מי מוכן להסביר לי האם זה בטוח לעשות את זה:
<asw3> http://howto-networking.over-blog.com/article-fixing-ubuntu-s-password-keyring-61166328.html
<asw3> אני פשוט לא ממש מבין מה האופציה הזאתי עושה
<asw3> אבל היא דיי מרגיזה אותי בכרום
<asw3> וזה אופציה להתמודד עם זה
<asw3> השאלה מה התפקיד של
<asw3> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<asw3> Manage your passwords and encryption keys
<asw3> אין לי שם שום סיסמא
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-29
<omeromer> org
<omeromer> אם אני רוצה להתחיל עם תרגומים איפה כדאי לי להתחיל ליקרוא באתר?
<nady> ?
<omeromer> נורא שקט פה
<omeromer> הצ'אנל הזה בכלל פעיל? מישהו מדבר פה מידי פעם?
<omeromerphone> i-pink
<oren> שלום
<omeromer> אהלן
<omeromer> סוף סוף מישהו כותב פה משהו
<oren> חח
<oren> האמת שיש לי בעיה באובונטו תוכל לעזור
<omeromer> כן יש לי כבר ניסיון של 4 ימים עם אובונטו
<omeromer> אבל אולי אני יצליח :\
<oren> לא נראה לי מספיק..
<oren> יאאלה ננסה
<omeromer> עם
<omeromer> GO
<oren> יש לי בבית רשת אלחוטית מוצפנת
<oren> wpa
<omeromer> ..
<oren> עכשיו אובונטו לא מצליח להתחבר לרשת המוצפת
<oren> הוא מתחבר ללא בעיה ברשת לא מאובטחת
<omeromer> מה הכוונה לא מצליח? הוא נותן שגיאה?
<oren> לא פשוט מבקש שוב ושוב את הסיסמא
<omeromer> הסיסמא שאתה כותב לא עובדת?
<oren> כן לא עובדת
<omeromer> ניסית להיתחבר דרך פלאפון או לפטופ אחר וזה עבד?
<oren> כן
<omeromer> בידיוק אותה סיסמא? בדקת שאתה על השפה הנכונה והכל?
<oren> הכל הכל
<oren> קראתי קצת בגוגל שיש איזה בעיה
<omeromer> ניסית להחליף סוג הצפנה לרשת?
<oren> שאני מחליף סוג הצפנה אין בעיה
<oren> רק כאשר אני ב wpa wpa2
<oren> ב wep או ברשת לא מאובטחת אין בעיה
<oren> הוא מתחבר
<omeromer> כמה מחשבים שמריצים אובונטו יש לך?
<oren> 1
<oren> Netbook
<omeromer> שניה אני יבדוק אצלי אם יש בעיה עם wpa
<omeromer> אבדוק*
<oren> סבבה
<omeromer> אצלי יש 4 סוגים של Wpa
<omeromer> WPA WPA2 WPA-PSK WPA2-PSK
<omeromer> בעצם יש אפילו עוד כל מיני ערבובים
<omeromer> לא בטוח מה לנסות רק שניה
<oren> כן כולם לא עובדים ..
<omeromer> אני לא בדיוק מריץ אובונטו אני מריץ backtrack אז אני לא בטוח אם זה יהיה אותו דבר אבל נראה
<oren> הבנתי..
<oren> הוא חוזר ושואל כל פעם אחר הסיסמא
<oren> ,rtv bhfbx,h kvdsru, ak vrtuyr
<omeromer> הממ אצלי זה עבד מצוין
<oren> אופס
<omeromer> תנסה להוריד Wcid network manager
<oren> תראה ניכנסתי להגדרות של הראוטר
<oren> יש לי באמת אבטחה של psk
<omeromer> איזה ראוטר?
<oren> tplink
<oren> מה שאין לי אופציה באובונטו
<oren> אז אני רוצה להגדיר שיהיה על
<oren> wpa wpa2
<omeromer> רגע ברואטר אתה יכול לבטל את הPSK?
<oren12> חזרתי
<oren12> תראה יש לי אפשרות לשנות בראוטר ל wpa
<oren12> עכשיו הוא שואל אותי
<oren12> Radius Server IP:
<omeromer> :0
<oren12> איזה איפי להגדיר לו
<omeromer> הממ
<omeromer> לא שמעתי על ההגדרה הזאת
<omeromer> אבל
<omeromer> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081018183446AAHiuno
<omeromer> אני חושב שאם תבטל את אחת ההגדרות שם זה לא יבקש
<omeromer> "A RADIUS server runs a special authentication for remote users, be it on Wireless, dial up, or VPN."
<omeromer> "It sounds like you're trying to use an advanced or corporate WPA setup for your home. A Radius server is something a large company would use to control access to the network, and something you don't have.
<omeromer> Use WPA with a pre-shared key (sometimes called PSK) or WPA Persona"
<omeromer> אתה עדיין פה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-30
<omeromer> אהלן
<Ddorda> omeromer: מה קורה
<Ddorda> שנים הא
<omeromer> כן הרבה שנים
<Ddorda> מה אתך? איזה כיתה אתה כבר?
<omeromer> עולה ליא
<Ddorda> סחטיין, בהצלחה
<omeromer> עברתי לאובונטו, חיפשתי קהילה וראיתי שאתה מנהל
<Ddorda> אני יוצא לשנת שרות, לפני הצבא
<Ddorda> אני לא מנהל
<Ddorda> הייתי האיש קשר, אבל אני כבר לא
<Ddorda> עכשיו יש בלאגנים עם האיש קשר
<omeromer> הקהילה הזאת בכלל פעילה עדיין?
<Ddorda> אז אתה משתמש באובונטו?
<Ddorda> כן, פעילה, עכשיו נראה שהיא חוזרת לאקטיביות
<omeromer> כן בהתחלה רציתי מערכת הפעלה לאבטחת מידע הורדתי backtrack
<omeromer> אבל היא קצת מסובכת למתחילים עם לינוקס
<omeromer> אז התקנתי אובונטו
<Ddorda> טעות להתחיל עם מערכת כזאת
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> איזה אובונטו?
<omeromer> 11.04
<Ddorda> ולמה נטשת את חלונות? מה קרה?
<omeromer> gnome
<Ddorda> מגניב, ומה דעתך? אוהב?
<omeromer> כן מאוד אוהב
<Ddorda> עם gnome? לא עם יוניטי?
<omeromer> הממ
<Ddorda> יש לך תפריט צד כזה?
<omeromer> איך אפשר לבדוק?
<omeromer> כן
<Ddorda> אז זה יוניטי
<omeromer> אין קשר בין gnome ליוניטי?
<omeromer> שני דברים שונים?
<Ddorda> יש קשר
<Ddorda> יוניטי זה פורק של גנום3
<omeromer> פורק? מה המילה באנגלית אולי אני אבין
<Ddorda> אבל זה מוצרים שונים
<Ddorda> fork
<Ddorda> "מיזלוג"
<omeromer> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> זה שלוקחים את הקוד לכיוון אחר
<omeromer> כן הבנתי
<omeromer> לא אהבתי כל-כך את התפריט צד הזה
<Ddorda> למה לא?
<Ddorda> אם אתה לא אוהב אותו אתה יכול לנסות את גנום3, אבל לדעתי זה פחות נוח
<omeromer> אני אמשיך לנסות אולי אני אתרגל..
<omeromer> ושאלת למה עברתי מווינדווס, המחשב שהיה לי בו ווינדווס התחיל להתמלות במלא דברים וזבל
<omeromer> רציתי משהו נקי חדש מהיר בלי חרטא
<Ddorda> הגעת למקום הנכון אני מניח
<omeromer> תגיד אתה עדיין משחק RS?
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<omeromer> ראיתי שאלעד הוריד את האתר
<Ddorda> שנים שלא נגעתי בזה
<omeromer> גם אני...
<Ddorda> מה?
<omeromer> האתר הפסיק להיות פעיל
<Ddorda> אני לא ראיתי את זה
<Ddorda> וואלה
<Ddorda> אבל הדומיין עדיין רשום על שמו
<omeromer> Firefox can't find the server at runescape.co.il.
<Ddorda> כן
<omeromer> יכול להיות שהדומיין רשום אבל שרת כבר אין
<Ddorda> כן
<omeromer> נהיה משחק ממש מגעיל רד
<omeromer> רד
<omeromer> Rs
<omeromer> יש לי בעיה קטנה באובונטו אם יש סיכוי שתוכל לעזור לי
<omeromer> לא מצאתי עזרה באינטרנט כי אני לא יודע בדיוק מה לחפש
<omeromer> שאני כותב מילים באנגלית
<omeromer> עם אות גדולה ראשונה
<omeromer> OMer
<omeromer> הקאפס לוק מגיב לאט מידי והן תמיד יוצאות ככה
<omeromer> עם אות שניה גדולה
<Ddorda> הקאפס לוק? אתה לוחץ על קאפס לוק בשביל לכתוב באותיות גדולות?
<Ddorda> למה לא עם shift?
<omeromer> הרגל של 5-7 שנים אי אפשר להפסיק
<Ddorda> אבל קאפס לוק לא נועד לזה =\
<omeromer> כן ידוע אבל הרגל שתפוס אצלי יותר חזק מלרכב על אופניים
<Ddorda> לא יודע מה להגיד לך, תפתח על זה באג
<omeromer> אפשר לפתוח באג על מהירות תגובה?
<Ddorda> אני מנסה עכשיו לבדוק את זה וזה פשוט ממש קשה
<Ddorda> :P
<omeromer> אני פשוט מת על זה שאני מחפש באג כלשהו ורואה שמישהו פירסם אותו כבר עם -בידיוק- אותה בעיה כמו שלי
<omeromer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/438447
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> זה חלק מהיופי באובונטו
<Ddorda> אתה יכול עכשיו לכתוב בבאג שגם לך זה קורה
<omeromer> כתבתי
<lousygarua> מישהו אכל לי את המפרט
<omeromer> תמסור לו בתיאבון
<omeromer> למרות שזה לא כל-כך מסביע
<omeromer> משביע*
<omeromer> ברגע שיצא 11.10 יהיה צורך בפירמוט של המחשב או שיהיה אפשר לשדרג בלי לפגוע בכל החבילות המותקנות?
<lousygarua> Ddorda, מה קורה? מה יש לך אחרי ה־15? (או לא זוכר את התאריך המדויק שנתת)
<Ddorda> lousygarua: שנת שרות
<trew100> Ddorda: זה אתה?
<trew100> (שיפשוף עיניים)
<Ddorda> trew100: אינדיד
<trew100> ברוך הבא
<trew100> Ddorda: אתה זמין לשאלות?
<Ddorda> כן
<omeromerphone2> ddorda
<Ddorda> omeromerphone2: ?
<Ddorda> trew100: ?
<trew100> שלחתי לך בפרטי ראית?
<trew100> Ddorda: ^^
<omeromerphone2> יש לך איזה סקייפ או מסנגר?
<Ddorda> אין לי כוח להיכנס ללינק לראות, בא לך לספר לי?
<Ddorda> omeromerphone2: בטח
<trew100> Ddorda: כן זה רק יקח הרבה יותר מאשר שניה בלינק
<omeromerphone2> תרשום לי אותו
<trew100> זה הלוג של הערוץ
<trew100> התקנתי תוכנה ונתקע לי המנהל חבילות אז הרגתי אותו
<trew100> עכשיו המנהל חבילות שלי תקוע ואני לא יכול להשלים את התתקנה של החבילות
<trew100> חלקם הם חבילות קרנל
<trew100> מה אני עושה?
<Ddorda> trew100: מה הפלט כשאתה מנסה להתקין משהו?
<trew100> אני בממשק הרגפי
<trew100> אבל הווא אומר שהמאגר נעול
<trew100> הגרפי*
<Ddorda> trew100: sudo apt-get install ....
<Ddorda> מה הוא כותב?
<trew100> Ddorda: זה עידכון של KDE 4
<trew100> KDE4.7 הכוונה
<Ddorda> trew100: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ddorda> מקבל שגיאה?
<trew100> חלק כן
<trew100> אני מחכה שהוא יסיים ואני יעלה את על הפלט
<trew100> Ddorda: http://pastebin.com/v83XPZ46
<trew100> נראה שהוא התקין את הכל
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> ככה זה נראה
<Ddorda> נראה כאילו היו שגיאות בדרך אבל הוא התקין הכל
<Ddorda> אם ממש קשה לך עם זה, אתה יכול לעשות reinstall
<trew100> אוקי רבוט ונקווה שאני יחזור להגיד שהכל עבר בשלום
<trew100> איך אני עושה?
<trew100> מה אני יכתוב לו זה לא חבילה מסויימת?
<Ddorda> ו..?
<Ddorda> שריר וקיים?
<trew100> fi
<trew100> כן הכל עובד רק שהוא כנראה מחק לי איזה שהם הגדרות
<trew100> נחייה עם זה
<omeromer> איך אפשר לתקן את הבעית ימין לשמאל בפלאש? (אובונטו)
<Ddorda> omeromer: את האמת?
<Ddorda> אי אפשר. זאת הבעיה בקוד סגור
<Ddorda> תתלונן לאדובי
<Ddorda> שלא מתקנים את זה כבר שנים למרות שהם מודעים מצוין לבעיה
<Ddorda> מזניחים מליוני דוברי עברית וערבית
<omeromer> תמיד שנאתי פלאש
<omeromer> הינה עוד סיבה
<omeromer> מעניין אותי אבל למה זה קורה רק באובונטו
<omeromer> לינוקס יותר נכון
<Ddorda> כי אדובי מזניחים את לינוקס
<Ddorda> Guest4975: /ns release Nighthawk``<PASSWORD>
<omeromer> ומה שמעצבן שדווקא אתרים ישראלים נותים להשתמש המון בפלאש
<Ddorda> Guest4975: /nick Nighthawk``
<omeromer> נוטים*
<Ddorda> omeromer: כן, ישראל הרבה מאחורי העולם בטכנולוגיות
<Ddorda> אם אתה רוצה לטפל בבעיה, יש איזה פרוייקט שמנסה ליצור חלופה חופשית לפלאש
<Ddorda> שמעתי שזה כבר די מתקדם, אבל אני לא זוכר את השם של זה
<omeromer> זה בLP?
<Ddorda> ויש גם את HTML5
<Ddorda> בשביל יוטוב נגיד
<omeromer> כן בCANVAS אני דיי מבין
<omeromer> תכנתי כמה דברים נחמדים שם
<Ddorda> מה....?! הובורג לא כאן ואף אחד לא אמר לי כלום?
<Ddorda> !g youtube html5
<Hoborg> to visit our frequently asked questions - YouTube - Broadcast ... - http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Ddorda> omeromer: ^
<omeromer> כן אמרתי שאני מבין בhtml5
<omeromer> בניתי בקנבס כל מיני דברים
<Ddorda> omeromer: נו בסדר
<Ddorda> מה שאני מראה לך זה משהו אחר
<Ddorda> יש ליוטוב נגן html5
<Ddorda> אם אתה לא מרוצה מזה שהטקסט הפוך
<omeromer> כן אני מכיר את זה זה ממש ישן
<omeromer> מיוטיוב לא אכפת לי
<Ddorda> כןם
<omeromer> אבל בווינט וכל מיני אתרים
<Ddorda> אם אתה מחפש דברים אחרים, יש את הנגן החלופי, שנייה נמצא אותו
<omeromer> שפשוט מאוהבים בפלאש
<Ddorda> !g open source flash player
<Hoborg> Flowplayer - Flash Video Player for the Web - http://flowplayer.org/
<Ddorda> זה לא זה
<Ddorda> :X
<omeromer> כי זה עובד להם מצוין על המחשב שלהם עם IE
<omeromer> בסדר זה לא כל-כך חשוב רק רציתי לדעת אם יש תיקון מהיר
<Ddorda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightspark
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<Ddorda> מעניין איך זה עובד עם RTL
<omeromer> אפשר להתקין אותו כפלאגין לפיירפוקס?
<Ddorda> לא יודע
<Ddorda> בוא נבדוק
<Ddorda> אני אנסה אותו גם
<omeromer> לקמפל אותו זה כאב ראש רציני
<omeromer> To compile this software you need to install development packages for llvm-2.7,
<omeromer> opengl, curl, zlib, libavcodec, libglew, pcre.
<omeromer> If sound is enabled (on by default), you will also need the development package
<omeromer> for pulseaudio-libs and/or libsdl.
<Ddorda> מי צריך לקמפל?
<omeromer> דיי התרגלתי לקמפל כל דבר שאני מוריד כדי להתנסות לא משנה
<Ddorda> חבל על הזמן שלך פשוט
<omeromer> אני רוצה להתרגל לעבוד בכללי עם טרמינל זה דרך טובה
<Ddorda> אפשר לעבוד עם טרמינל גם בלי לקמפל
<omeromer> כן אבל זה דרך טובה לתרגל
<omeromer> עבודה עם קוד מקור בכללי
<omeromer> למקרה שאני אחר-כך ירצה לתרום לפרוייקטים
<omeromer> אני יודע לתכנת פייטון וסי אבל אף פעם לא עבדתי עם פרוייקטים גדולים זה דרך טובה להתסכל לראות איך הכל עובד
<Ddorda> כן, נכון
<Ddorda> אני מנסה עכשיו להתקין לייטספארק
<Ddorda> נראה איך יצא
<omeromer> מוזר
<omeromer> http://www.ykstudio.net/
<Hoborg> עיצוב אתרים | עיצוב אתרי פלאש - יובל קרפובסקי @ www.ykstudio.net
<omeromer> האתר הזה עובד לי טוב
<omeromer> אני לא בטוח אם זה בגלל שהתקנתי לייטספארק
<omeromer> רשום לי שזה מורץ באדובי פלאש...
<omeromer> ומה שעוד יותר מוזר שזה סתם אתר שמצאתי כרגע בגוגל ובראש תיק העבודות שלו אתר של מישהו שעובד עם אחותי ואני עכשיו קורא את הספר שלו :0
<Ddorda> חחחח
<Ddorda> קטע קטע
<omeromer> יש לי הרגשה שרק העובדה שהתקנתי את זה סידרה את הפלאש בכללי
<omeromer> אני לא מוצא אתרים שהופכים עברית יותר
<Ddorda> wtf?
<Ddorda> נשמע לי מוזר
<Ddorda> כנס לאתר שכבר היה לך הפוך
<Ddorda> איך התקנת?
<omeromer> sudo apt-get install lightspark
<omeromer> לא הינה מצאתי אתר דפוק
<omeromer> אבל אני חושב שזה פשוט שבחלק מהאתרים הם לא מגדירים את התיבת טקסט בתור תיבת ימין למשאל
<omeromer> ואז מנסים לכתוב את העברית
<omeromer> ורואים שיוצא להם הפוך
<omeromer> אז הם בעצמם כותבים הפוך
<omeromer> אבל זה רק תאוריה
<Ddorda> אותי מסקרן לדעת אם רואים את הטקסט הפוך גם באתר "למד"
<omeromer> כי אני יודע שבפוטושופ הבעיה הזאת נפוצה בגרסאות לא ME
<Ddorda> !g lamed
<Hoborg> The Letter Lamed - http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Grammar/Unit_One/Aleph-Bet/Lamed/lamed.html
<Ddorda> לא זה
<omeromer> חחחח
<Ddorda> !g למד
<Hoborg> חזור לעמוד הראשי - http://www.lamed.co.il/
<omeromer> איפה יש בו פלאש?
<Ddorda> בחלק של הלמידה
<Ddorda> פעם היה התנסות, היום אי אפשר
<Ddorda> צריך להירשם
<omeromer> הינה אתר לבדוק עליו:
<omeromer> http://www.ok-results.com/
<Hoborg> עופר קרליק - OK results - לקוח סמוי  @ www.ok-results.com
<omeromer> הלייטספארק עובד לך?
<omeromer> "We're sorry. Lightspark encountered a yet unsupported Flash file, Cause: DisplayObject::hitTest
<omeromer> הוא לא יציב כל-כך
<omeromer> אתה עדיין נוכח?
<Ddorda> omeromer: כן
<Ddorda> לא, לא עובד לי כ"כ
<asw3> http://www.scribd.com/doc/61279233/tlv-dira-lehaskir
<Ddorda> asw3: לא מצחיק בכלל =\
<asw3> לא נאה הדירה בעיניך?
<Ddorda> פשוט רדוד
<Ddorda> לא בקטע של הנושא לא מצחיק
<omeromer> כן הפאנצ' מתמשך וגם לא כל-כך מצחיק
<Ddorda> מילא היו עושים את זה בחרוזים או משהו, אבל זה חופר ולא מצחיק
<omeromer> וגם מציגים הומואים כאילו זה איזה אנשים עם בעיה
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-31
<trew2323> grawcho: היי
<trew2323> ראית משהו מיוחד בגרסה החדשה?
<trew2323> חוץ מאייקונים שונים קצת לא ראיתי איזה שיפור
<trew2323> ניסתי להתקין את טלפטיה אבל לא מצאתי אותו הבמאגרים
<viki> היי
<viki> יש פה מישהו?
<viki> רמיקסים להורדה מומלץ להיכנס www.djviki.co.il
<nady> איך אני בודק מה האי פי
<Shualdon> nady: ifconfig
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-23
<Danielb> אני אשמח לקבל עזרה
<Danielb> איך אני מחזיר את המחשב ל WIN ?
<Guest54266> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-27
<or_schapira> שלום
<or_schapira> יש כאן מישהו?
<or_schapira> אני צריכה עצה
<or_schapira> איך אני מעבירה 40 ג'יגה של קבצי שמע ממחשב עם חלונות 7 (איכס) למחשב אחר עם אובונטו
<or_schapira> יש לי כבל רשת
<or_schapira> וראוטר שלא מחובר לאינטרנט
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-28
<al09_123> ?
<elior> hi
<asw3> אם הצורב צורב ומראה שהוא צורב טוב
<asw3> אבל שמכניסים את הדיסק למקום אחר
<asw3> ולא מצליח לקרוא את הדיסק
<asw3> מה זה אומר?
<asw3> הצורב נדפק?
<Interruptus> חבר צורב חיצוני
<Interruptus> תראה
<Interruptus> אם זה קורה גם
<asw3> אין לי צורב חיצוני
<asw3> זה הצורב היחידי
<asw3> ובצורב עצמו אני רואה את התוכן שנצרב
<Interruptus> תנסה לצרוב עם תוכנה אחרת
<asw3> יש שם במחשב וינדוס
<asw3> משום מה בזה של הוינדוס הוא מסרב לצרוב
<asw3> מה שברגיל הוא מצליח
<asw3> בנרו הוא מראה שצורב
<asw3> אבל לא באמת
<asw3> אולי אנסה לנתק את הצורב ולחבר
<asw3> ומקסימום לחבר פה על המחשב לינוקס
<Interruptus> תתקין IMGBURN
<Interruptus> תראה אם צורב
<Interruptus> תוכנה של 4 מגה
<asw3> הקטע שהוא יראה שזה צרב
<asw3> אבל בסידי אחר
<asw3> פתאום לא קורא
<asw3> זה פאק של צורבים כלומר בלאי?
<Interruptus> לא שידוע לי
<asw3> לא נתקלת בתקלה כזאתי מעולם?
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-22
<HaimN> היי, מי אחראי כיום על ה IRC? הלינק לקווים מנחים לא תקין, הוא מפנה לפורום של מידול בתלת מימד
<HaimN> moshe742:
<HaimN> היי, יש פה מישהו שאחראי על הפורטל באתר? אני רוצה להוסיף כתבה ומשום מה הסירו את האפשרות הזו
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-23
<G_B> יש כאן אנשים שעובדים עם IAR MSP430?
<Avihay> ענבר?
<oourrf> יש כאן מתכנתי פייתון?
<oourrf> יש כאן מתכנתי פייתון?
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-24
<hackfu-> שלום לכולם.
<kobi> התקנת אובונטו ונעלם לי הווינדוס
<kobi> איך אפשר להחזיר את הווינדוס?
<kobi> יש בתמיכה הזאת מישהו?
<Avihay> hi kobi
<kobi> שלום אביחי
<kobi> אני בדיוק עם תומך טכני בתמיכה של הלינוקס
<Avihay> איפה משיגים בימים אלה תמיכה תכנית ללנוקס?
<kobi> בעמוד של החברה שפיתחה את לינוקס
<Avihay> יש אלפי חברות שמפתחות את לינוקס
<Avihay> אבל לינוקס לא בבעלות אף חברה
<kobi> רק רגע אני אתן לך את הקישור
<kobi> www.whatsup.org.il
<kobi> זה הקישור
<kobi>  ערוץ ‎##linux-il ב-freenode
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-26
<dddd> asw3: איך אני עורך קובץ Sם?
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-27
<amona> hi
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-21
<Jack> Hi
<Jack> Sex?
<icare> ???
<momi> היי חברים
<momi> אני צריך עזרה בהתקנה של vidaluaבשביל דפדפן תור
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-22
<icare> ???????????
<zoro> Hi
<zoro> Mishehu kan?
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-25
<amireldor> hello
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-21
<Shricki> hey
<Shricki> מי פה?
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-25
<nicoco> וואו זה עדיין קיים
<nicoco> לא הייתי פה לפחות 3-4 שנים, מפתיע
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-26
<lindalove> hi
<lindalove> hllo
#ubuntu-il 2017-07-24
<yosefrow> whats up people
